# Fly Fishing at AEP



## buckeyebrewer (Sep 4, 2008)

Has anyone done any fly fishing at AEP? What ponds did you fish at? How did you fish it? 

I'd be eternally grateful if you could send me a PM and point me in the right direction. Thanks.


----------



## rweis (Dec 20, 2005)

It's been a few years, so I don't remember which ponds I fished, but it is perfect for float tubes. I do remember fishing both some very easy to get to ponds, as well as, one long hike back to place. The out of the way place wasn't as productive as the other ponds. I just drove from place to place and fished what looked good. Try for bass and panfish in each pond. I caught LM to 3 pounds and some great 'Gills.


----------



## Wild One (Jul 3, 2008)

I did a lot of researching on this as I was planning to hit some ponds with the long rod a few months back, but had a last minute change of plans. I ended up not fishing there, so can't speak from my experiences, but I was told that many of the ponds are VERY overgrown on the banks. Unless you have a canoe, float tube or a yak you have better have a 10 ft rod that roll casts like a dream!


----------



## jkurtz7 (Jan 17, 2008)

Fishing at AEP is for the most part really good. I used to hunt deer down there during the opening weekend of archery season, and always took a fly rod along. The fishing can be really good, or really bad. One of the problems is that the water in some of the ponds is gin clear and the fish are fussy, which leads to bad fishing unless you can come up with tactics for really fussy fish. 
Like Wildone stated, most of the ponds have brush, or woods right up to the edge of them, and the vast majority of the ponds are hike in only, with no road access. I stumbled on plenty of back country ponds while hunting there. 
I'd say the best way to fish the back country stuff would be to pack in a deflated float tube, and inflate it once you get to the pond you want to fish. 
It's best to get the map of the place off the AEP website, then do a scouting trip to find the places you would like to fish. Be sure to take a compass or GPS unit if you plan on hiking into the back country, you could get lost easy enough. 
When you find your honey hole, then keep it secret.

J.


----------



## jkurtz7 (Jan 17, 2008)

Oh, I forgot to add in my previous post that when I fished down there it was always at the pond of which ever camping area we were using. Most of the camping areas have a pond that has open areas of shoreline, so you can fly fish easily. 

J.


----------



## buckeyebrewer (Sep 4, 2008)

Where is the cheapest place to get a float tube?


----------



## brhoff (Sep 28, 2006)

"Where is the cheapest place to get a float tube?"

Don't do it, been there done that! Bought a cheapie at Dick's last year..thought for sure I was a gonner in Alum Creek one afternoon...it was returned that day, still wet...leaks and all.

Try Mad River Outfiters for a decent one and get a PFD as well...especially if intending to float into a remote pond with steep, deep sides and water...


----------



## ckfowler (Jul 14, 2008)

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=103798

I have a browning tube over 12 years old, still kicking.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

u can die in a tube if you don't take is serious.


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

Get a quality tube...triple stitched with good bladders. If you can find a used Wood River (no longer made), they are the best you'll find. Their SE models are full 1,000 denier nylon covers....I had one until my knees couldn't take the all day kicking anymore. IF you buy a tube, also (as suggested) wear a PFD or Sospenders, & make sure you "tether" your fins.
Mike


----------

